

Ask HN: Possible to build enhanced SMTP? - gaiusparx

Just curious since there are not many new net protocol being establish lately since SMTP, NNTP, HTTP etc. Seems like most work in last many years is concentrated on enhancing HTTP.<p>Why not an enhanced SMTP protocol that is compatible with SMTP, but with realtime capability for a unified text based messaging platform that replaces email, chat and sms/mms?
======
vyrotek
The first thing that comes to mind is XMPP.

~~~
thwarted
XMPP needs an implementation/rework that has an S in its name.

